# Automatic Trendline Finder



## sleepyhollow (23 January 2006)

interested to know if anybody knows of any software that scans and finds support resistance lines etc, i have heard good things about amibroker, does it do this?


----------



## GreatPig (23 January 2006)

Not that I'm aware of.

However, there's a basic trend line drawing plugin I did here that you can use with AmiBroker. Howver, it just draws lines along the best peaks and troughs it finds, and doesn't specifically look for support and resistance levels.

And the original discussion about it with some sample plots is here. 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## bullmarket (23 January 2006)

Hi and welcome sleepyhollow

I suppose that maybe some of the upmarket and more expensive charting software might scan and find support/resistance lines, but I would have thought that these along with trend lines would be the easiest to find and draw on a chart manually assuming you are aware of their definitions.

Most if not all of the more reputable charting software suppliers/vendors should have a website from which you should be able to at least view or download a demo version of their software and read up on their features.

So maybe try browsing software suppliers'/vendors' websites, if you haven't already done so, if you have no luck here.  Hopefully someone else can give you more information.

Good luck 

bullmarket


----------



## brisvegas (23 January 2006)

never used it so dont know how it works but worth a look for those into it . i personally do my lines manually 


Auto Trend Lines or KiwiLines 


http://www.pitstock.com/products/index.html



............. pete


----------



## Bobby (23 January 2006)

Hello SleepyH,
I know this is not exactly what your after but go to Bigcharts & have a play using there line drawing on different charts.
Just remmber to type au before the stock code e.g. au bhp.

Regards Bob.


----------



## pete152 (23 January 2006)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> never used it so dont know how it works but worth a look for those into it . i personally do my lines manually
> 
> 
> Auto Trend Lines or KiwiLines
> ...




Looks interesting, do you or any one know how to get ASX data to display?
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## sleepyhollow (23 January 2006)

sleepyhollow said:
			
		

> interested to know if anybody knows of any software that scans and finds support resistance lines etc, i have heard good things about amibroker, does it do this?



thanks guys for your input re- trendline scanning software, confirms my thoughts that most others are finding them manually too
cheers


----------

